# One Handed Fleshing tool!



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I was just on Minnesota Traplines website and i was looking at the fleshing knives and saw a one handed fleshing tool. Just wondering if anyone has used it or something similar and if you did what was your opinion was on it!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Cap,

For Rats and Mink!!!!!

Dave


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Dave,
Don't encourage him to buy it, he's only thinking, with one hand free, I can hold a beer now.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

chuckinduck said:


> Dave,
> Don't encourage him to buy it, he's only thinking, with one hand free, I can hold a beer now.


Yeah so whats your point!!!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Well thats the joy of rat and mink trapping. Many night in the furshed guys. And sometimes it was just the furshed with nothing in it!!!!!!!! 

Dave


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Dave,
FUR SHED = PIKE SPEARING SHACK........can't tell you how many nights chuckin and I have been at the shack well after the sun went down. We all need a wooden shack to escape too for a few hours, I think its therapeutic.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

I have a couple of them, but rarely use them any more. Things just go faster for me using the two handled knife. I use my Necker knife on everything. Only time the sharp side gets used is for **** and beaver.

Joe


----------



## Bogmaster (Dec 24, 2001)

All my rats get done with a single handled flesher.Been using one for 40 years,they are easy to use,work well ---what more could a guy ask for----except for someone else to do the work for you. lol
Tom Olson


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Single handled tool is good for rats and mink, but not for ****. You can borrow my one handle flesher if you want to try one. I have a 2 handle and a beam too, if you want to try that for comparison.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I got a two handle knife I just wasd wondering how the one handle one worked. I think the two handle one I got is a POS, got it at Gander Mountain before I found the online product websites.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Captain,

I got the complete set of three, of those cheap knives like you got at Gander. They are not very good. I purchased a Necker 600 and used it on everything I put up this year. The Necker is a fine knife for everything from rats to beaver. I hear the Shefield or the simular one that Tim Caven sells is better yet. I plan on buying one of those next year to try.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

CaptainNorthwood,

The small single handled fleshing tool is really a convenient tool for fleshing muskrats.

It works best when used inconjunction with a small wooden fleshing beam. I use an old small wooden fox stretcher I made years ago as my muskrat fleshing beam and just hold it between my legs while sitting.

Roger, our local fur buyer has his muskrat fleshing beam attached to small wooden bench and uses a single handled fleshing tool to scrape his muskrats. So if it is the first choice of a professional fur handler, then it might well be a good thing for us trappers to consider using.

I have had my muskrat fleshing tool for over 40 years and for the price I paid for it, it definitely was a good investment IMO.


----------

